# Ant Bait Traps, Bee Safe?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, you did not specify which brand product you are considering, so one must assume the poison is toxic to bees as well as ants. The solution to that is to make sure that the bees _cannot _physically access the bait. 

The entry holes to the bait must be small enough so that the bees cannot get in there, or you need to provide supplementary blocking by putting the product inside a box/bucket/container that the ants can get into, but the bees cannot.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, guess that would be relevant information, wouldn't it?
http://www.amazon.com/Central-Garden-100508680-Killing-8-Count/dp/B0096JVF9Q/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1375974866&sr=1-4&keywords=amdro+ant+bait+stakes


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Edymnion said:


> Yeah, guess that would be relevant information, wouldn't it?
> http://www.amazon.com/Central-Garden-100508680-Killing-8-Count/dp/B0096JVF9Q/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1375974866&sr=1-4&keywords=amdro+ant+bait+stakes


I think that's very safe. I use the sprinkle kind as I'm over run with fire ants. I've never noticed dead bees following any treatments, and never saw any detriment to the hive. I'm sure I could lose hundreds that are hauled off and I would never know it, but I've never seen any dead bees or noticed any harm to the hive when using Amdro. I don't think it attracts bees, thou it's suppose to be sweet to the ants. Anyway the benefits far outweigh the risks for me. I may try the stake kind for right next to the hives. I use feet with oil to keep ants out of the hive.
The oil does kill bees.


----------



## v45 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the Amdro it works very well. I was concerned also when I had a small ant bed move in front of my hive so I placed a board to cover the sprinkles to help deter the bees from picking it up. I never noticed any problem


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.terro.com/products/outdoor-ant-baits









Here's the one I use. It worked well for both small red sugar ants and the 1/2" long black ants. The entrance is small enough that bees cannot get into. For added safety you could place the trap in another container with 1/8" holes in it as well.

Also, if you have Borax at home, you can easily make your own bait (I refill my traps with this):

1/2 cup Hot Water
1 Cup Sugar
2 Tbsp Borax
Stir ingredients until dissolved.

***or just use a bit of 2:1 sugar syrup and some borax. Or some jelly and borax....Just *LABEL* the jar! (or mix up whatever bit you need to use at one time.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

E: Do you know where the ant colonies are? Amdro makes granules, too, which I used to treat a monster hive near my Mothers colonies in New England. I found where the ant tunnels were most active, dug down a little bit, and carefully sprinkled the granules in, then buried. Ants gone, and no chance the bees could get to it. Just a thought! Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Amdro is great. If you are dealing with the black wood ants you may not know where the nest is. The foragers can travel 100 meters. A football field!


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

jrbbees said:


> Amdro is great. If you are dealing with the black wood ants you may not know where the nest is. The foragers can travel 100 meters. A football field!


My homemade bait took care of the Black Carpenter Ants in less than a week, from placement to not seeing ants anymore. They found the bait in less than 10 hours and had hundreds coming and going within a day....their fate was sealed.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck controlling the ant access to the hives by putting diatomaceous earth around the base of the stand. The ants will circle it, but won't really go through it. Just know that it's rendered useless if it's wet.

I tried using the Terro product, the ants took the bait, but it didn't seem to be effective at all.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

Stingy said:


> I've had pretty good luck controlling the ant access to the hives by putting diatomaceous earth around the base of the stand. The ants will circle it, but won't really go through it. Just know that it's rendered useless if it's wet.
> 
> I tried using the Terro product, the ants took the bait, but it didn't seem to be effective at all.


I had the opposite experience. I used diatomaceous earth and then tried wood ashes, as I was told this would definitely prevent the ants from getting to the hives. I watched expectantly, as the ants left the hive and walked right across my "barrier" passing their kin walking across in the other direction.

Could have been local climatic conditions or something in my area, I'm glad it worked for you though. 

I think the ant bait product effectiveness is dependent on the size of the ant colony. There has to be enough bait available for them to feed it to every other ant in the colony. I have never had Terro baits not work, in the house, garage, or outside....but I tend to offer them lots of it...all they can eat buffet-style.


----------

